# A little "Restart" Prayer for those you feel lost.



## GameGuy

*A little "Restart" Prayer for those who feel lost.*

If you're feeling down about yourself, or even in your faith, pray this simple little prayer, and be restored.

Dear GOD,
I feel in my heart a void. A deep dark emptyness that, it seems no matter what I do or try, just stays empty. I am beginning to realize that I need you in my life. I realize that you are the only one who can fill that void and help me to regain the light in my life. I now believe with all my heart, that you died and rose again, just so I could spend eternity at your side in paradise. I accept, with great thanks, your gift of forgiveness. I ask now that you would please come into my life. And that you would help me begin a new relationship with you. That with you and your word by my side, my life may have a new meaning. Into your hands oh Lord, I place my life. May your will be done over mine, until an eternity has passed, and beyond. Thank you oh GOD, for loving me.

In Jesus Name I pray, Amen.


----------



## GameGuy

If you have need of this prayer in your life, then please by all means, make it your prayer this moment. GOD will not deny you a new beginning. Just give yourself to him in forgiveness, and GOD will cleanse you of all your wrongs.
(P.S. If you ever need prayer, for anything, I am your brother in christ. Just ask me and I will pray for you.)


GOD Bless


----------



## AeroCat

See, I really really like this. It does not harp on the "failure" people can feel with a laps in faith but points a light to the future. A lovely message and though I do not need it at the moment it was a great thing to read. <3


----------



## GameGuy

If you have prayed my prayer above, and it has helped you. Please, by all means share your testimony. May it be a light of motivation to others who could really use some.


----------



## Shianne

What about those whose faith has been so shakened, that they can no longer feel God's presence? What happens to them?


----------



## GameGuy

Shianne said:


> What about those whose faith has been so shakened, that they can no longer feel God's presence? What happens to them?


If you are asking if something bad will happen to someone whose faith is like that, no. Everyone can come to the cross, no matter when, where, or how. If you want to feel GOD again, or just feel him period, here's what I suggest:

Pray. Let GOD know that you fell as though he is not around. And that you want to restore the feeling of his presence in your life. Also, as you pray, have your bible in hand. Read your bible, just any random place. If you show GOD that you are willing to restore you relationship with him, I have NO doubt that GOD will surprise you with his love.

(And P.S. If you do not have a bible. I suggest you go out and get one. If for any reason at all, you cannot afford a one, then PLEASE let me know, and I'll mail you one myself.)


----------



## dirsad

"(And P.S. If you do not have a bible. I suggest you go out and get one. If for any reason at all, you cannot afford a one, then PLEASE let me know, and I'll mail you one myself.)"

I'll do that too. Just send me a PM. But with modern technology, android and iphone apps are abound, and biblegateway is a website that has numerous translations. The resources are there and they are free.


----------



## GameGuy

Yes, like Dirsad says, Biblegateway.com is a free online bible. It features every book in the bible in many different languages. This is a VERY good way of reading the Lords Word. But still, it never hurts to have a good Bible in hand.


----------



## GameGuy

Just trying to refresh this thread.


----------

